
New “Turning Tables” Technique Bypasses All Windows Kernel Mitigations - yaseen-rob
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/new-turning-tables-technique-bypasses-all-windows-kernel-mitigations/
======
westurner
Any word yet on whether MacOS, BSD, or Linux are also vulnerable?

